# NGD!! custom Timpson 8 string



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Mar 27, 2012)

so after discovering Tosin Abasi 2 years ago, i had to get an eight.....ive tried a 7 string at guitar center before but thats about it....i was set on making the jump right to an 8..so far its been great...the singer in my band builds guitars so my wife decided to order an 8 for my bday, and after i told him exactly what i wanted, i got it last night....i told him i want an rg2228 body with a 28.5 scale, i really wanted something different than the black that every 8 string seemed to have lately so i went white with black grain and boy did it come out better than we thought...!!! reverse headstock and a super slim wizard-type neck ...the neck was most important to me....i do not like thick round baseball bat type necks....i tried a 2228 at guitar center and loved the feel of the neck but want an even slimmer , flatter profile.....and i got it...it plays super fast and is shockingly comfortable..at first i wanted active pickups but after hearing more 8 strings with passives, i told him i wanted to go the passive route...he custom wound a pair of passives but cover them with emg type covers....they sound really good right now...i can play aal type stuff to after the burial to meshuggah and it sounds great any way.....my friend just needs to put a truss rod cover on it and put his logo on the headstock,, but otherwise its all done....... ill post a vid when i get more familiar with it....right now im trying to learn CAFO.....


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh man, that white...mucho sexy! Happy NGD!!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice man, I like the grain in those stringers.


----------



## SamSam (Mar 27, 2012)

Fucking sweet.


----------



## jjcor (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice! How much does he charge for something along these lines?


----------



## TimSE (Mar 27, 2012)

Man that is cool! hows the neck profile?


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Mar 27, 2012)

the neck is super thin....being an ibanez guy i wanted a wizard-like profile but more pronounced and thinner....and i got it....as far a price, i got a good deal since we are band-mates, but you'll have to work that out with him... heres his facebook...... he's based out of old bridge NJ Timpson Guitars, TDM Pickups | Facebook


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW MAN, JUST EFFING WOW


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am floored by how good that body looks...


----------



## stuglue (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow that neck is thin


----------



## jjcor (Mar 27, 2012)

> the neck is super thin....being an ibanez guy i wanted a wizard-like profile but more pronounced and thinner....and i got it....as far a price, i got a good deal since we are band-mates, but you'll have to work that out with him... heres his facebook...... he's based out of old bridge NJ Timpson Guitars, TDM Pickups | Facebook


OK cool. Thanks man


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome finish! Congrats!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 27, 2012)

Never heard of that builder before, very nice work! Love the finish.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 27, 2012)

That is a beauty! Post a clip of that beast.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice  ever so often, I dream about a serine white(wash) axe 

About the woods.. do I see a limba body and flamed maple/wenge neck?
With this thin neck and a single truss, any carbon/graphite reinforcements?


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Mar 27, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Very nice  ever so often, I dream about a serine white(wash) axe
> 
> About the woods.. do I see a limba body and flamed maple/wenge neck?
> With this thin neck and a single truss, any carbon/graphite reinforcements?



The body is ash.....the neck is maple/wenge..... Yes there are dual carbon graphite reinforcements.... The weight distribution is perfect too... I designed the headstock and prepared myself for some nose dive but there is none... I really couldnt be happier.... Overall its pretty light but feels solid...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 27, 2012)

I love that body finish so much!!

Congrats dude. Its a great looking guitar.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Amazing finish! Absolutely love it. This friend of yours seems like a proper builder. Congratulations! Post some videos of it when you can!


----------



## isispelican (Mar 27, 2012)

that looks very nice!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 27, 2012)

that is amazing, man. seriously, that is one HELL of a guitar!


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 27, 2012)

Well it appears ive made some waves on here . Thanks for all of the compliments . As a quick background, I've been building for about 4 years now and have a 17 year tenure in metalworking and manufacturing. I got into building out of my desire for a product that out shined what I would find in the stores and gave me the flexibility to choose exactly what I wanted utilizing the shapes, wood, neck profiles etc that I wanted and because of my inability to choose with so many available, I got into making pickups because I figured if they sounded bad, it was my own damn fault . Feel free to hit me up at [email protected] if you'd like to discuss your own guitar 

Btw if you are on ug, you may know me as nuthinbuttrubl8


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 27, 2012)

gorgeous!!! i love the many different things you can do to ash! 

video?


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 27, 2012)

That heastock looks like it should come with a sheath! 
Awesome guitar dude, go forth and shred


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 27, 2012)

I like it. A metric fuckton.


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Mar 27, 2012)

That's incredible. Love the colours. HNGD man, you're making me want an 8 even more!


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 27, 2012)

WOAH! Thats amazing!


----------



## DropSplash (Mar 27, 2012)

Thiiiis is awwweeessooooommmmeee

Neeeed a viiiddddeeeooooo nooowwww


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 27, 2012)

There's nothing I don't dig about it, but the headstock I love the most. Really nice design there; it's like a perfected version of ET's Katana.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 27, 2012)

That semi opaque stain (if what its called) looks great! I don't think I ever seen white done like that.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Mar 27, 2012)

Splinterhead said:


> That semi opaque stain (if what its called) looks great! I don't think I ever seen white done like that.


thanks guys for all the compliments....i will post a vid when i actually learn something worthwhile.. im still getting used to 8 strings and the longer scale.......and the paint isnt actually opaque, its pure white, me and phil timpson brainstormed on how to fill the grain with black.... he can explain the process better than i can......


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 28, 2012)

Trust me that wasn't easy... I had to strip it 3 times before I got it right... I dyed the entire bare body in black, sanded the surface back so the black stayed primarily in the grain, shot 3 coats of white over the dye to cover the surface but leave the grain slightly "airy" and open but then the last attempt I put 3 coats of sealer on the white, color filled the grain with a special inlay filler wax i had, scuffed the to surface clean with wire wool and then covered it with 6 seal coats and 5 nitro coats. It still needs a good buffing... That finish is as-sprayed due to deadlines caused by business travel in tandem with the release of the new meshuggah album ... Lacquer needs months to cure... May as well be able to enjoy it until the paint is good and ready for buffing


----------



## broj15 (Mar 28, 2012)

Really love that finish. And that neck is crazy thin. Happy NGD


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow dude, SEXY GUITAR!!! I had to write it in capital letters! DAMN!


----------



## nightflameauto (Mar 28, 2012)

That's one of the cooler finish ideas I've seen in a while. Very hot.


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 28, 2012)

not to get off of the subject but here's another one that's sure to impress. 7 string bass, 34" scale, maple/wenge 7 piece neck, dual carbon graphite rods, dual truss rod, birds eye maple board, ash body


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy hell, dat flame in the neck O_O - Stunning!

And fantastic job on the finish, 'tis sexy as hell!!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 28, 2012)

God damn delicious!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Mar 28, 2012)

can't wait to hear it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2012)

I like...


----------



## Superwoodle (Mar 28, 2012)

No side dots? interesting. Cool guitar


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 28, 2012)

he said no side dots because he wants to use luminlay so when i get back i'll order it and install it. there's an up side to only living 3 miles from your "customers" heh


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2012)

TimpsonGuitars said:


> not to get off of the subject but here's another one that's sure to impress. 7 string bass, 34" scale, maple/wenge 7 piece neck, dual carbon graphite rods, dual truss rod, birds eye maple board, ash body



that's hilarious and ridiculous in the BEST of ways, man!

Your stuff all looks very nice and tasteful!


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 28, 2012)

side dots of the bass






back of bass





again, not to jump off subject or hijack the thread... just to show some other examples of what you get when you order a Timpson


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow.. Great build, dude. HNGD!


----------



## nightflameauto (Mar 29, 2012)

That bass is everything I love except for the lighted markers. I'd prefer no markers and contrasting side-dots, but everything else is perfect. That neck joint looks amazing.


----------



## -42- (Mar 29, 2012)

Get that headstock painted son.

Otherwise that is one sexy guitar. That finish is killer.


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 29, 2012)

awesome guitar brother! really looks awesome
and as always points for being form Jersey!


----------



## gunch (Mar 29, 2012)

I want a guitar with that finish. Hot damn.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 29, 2012)

Hot damn. Beautiful effect with the grain, very simple and refined.


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 30, 2012)

anyone interested in pricing can hit me up [email protected]


----------



## hllbndsl75 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice I like that ! man now I want one.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Mar 31, 2012)

I will post a vid when i get diff strings. I currently have the labella crazy 8's, which use a .74 but its a hair too floopy, so im gonna try out a .80 and that should do the trick.. Im tuned to EBEADGBE


----------



## BTFStan (Mar 31, 2012)

amazing dude, how's the position of those knobs feeling?


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Mar 31, 2012)

he better like them! he marked where they went! lol


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh man, that grain


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 1, 2012)

So many cool things can make a guitar! Love the finish on the body... Now I'm considering having something similar done!


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Apr 2, 2012)

[email protected], Timpson Guitars, TDM Pickups | Facebook


----------



## tommychains (Apr 2, 2012)

you sir, are one lucky bastard.


----------



## TimpsonGuitars (Apr 2, 2012)

my work isn't super expensive and I can do payment plans


----------



## Diggi (Apr 2, 2012)

That looks sweet. How is the intonation all around?


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Apr 2, 2012)

Diggi said:


> That looks sweet. How is the intonation all around?



The intonation is spot on....


----------

